# Help -- can't find Exorcist Email Prank



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Last year someone sent me the Exorcist follow the dot email prank and I thought I saved it to send as a teaser to my party goers this year but now I can't find it. Does anyone have a link to that email prank or any other great scary email pranks?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I know that on youtube it's called Scary Maze. Google that and I'm sure you'll find it.

ETA: Here ya go...
Scary Maze Game :: Flash Game


----------

